# pages dans iCloud



## balance (1 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

dans iCloud quand j'ouvre un document en EN avec pages
il souligne tous les mots comme si il y avait une erreur
et affiche 

icloud le format de ce document est en Français suisse

comment changer le format en EN ?

Merci pour vos réponse

Roland


----------

